# Silicon Oasis Apartments



## Mithrandir (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I'l be start working in Dubai next month in Dubai Outsource Zone. I am looking for studio and 1 bed apartments in Silicon Oasis.

I am told the SkyCourts towers are good, is it true? I am looking for an apartment close to markets, cafes etc. and also have decent gym & pool. My budget is around 3000-3500 AED/month. I appreciate any advice

Thanks.


----------



## Evenstar (Feb 17, 2011)

Mithrandir said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'l be start working in Dubai next month in Dubai Outsource Zone. I am looking for studio and 1 bed apartments in Silicon Oasis.
> 
> ...


DSO will probably be for you then. Like the LOTR reference, btw.
MY DH used to work in outsource zone, who are you working for?
You could also take a look at International City.


----------



## Mithrandir (Jan 12, 2012)

Evenstar said:


> DSO will probably be for you then. Like the LOTR reference, btw.
> MY DH used to work in outsource zone, who are you working for?
> You could also take a look at International City.


Thanks. I hear bad things about International city also my employer doesn't advice there so I didn't consider. I will be looking to DSO and maybe Sports City


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

DSO is a better option. Try to get a place in the buildings called; Jade, Ruby, Sapphire or Coral. These are very good.


----------



## Naushadj (Feb 9, 2012)

What do you guys think of park terrace at DSO
1 bhk fully furnished for 4k a month. All modern facilities are included.


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Park Terrace is one of the best in DSO. And the rent you have mentioned is not bad at all.


----------



## SEEFALL (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello

New here, and moving to Dubai next month. 

Budget for rental is limited.. about AED 45,000 p.a. 

Possible to get a decent two bedroom apartment in DSO?

I found Axis Residence, Palace Tower and Khan Saheb in this range. Good / recommended?


----------



## Mithrandir (Jan 12, 2012)

I thınk for 45K it is hard to find a decent 2 bhk. My friend rented a 1 bhk in palace tower for 41k (38k 1 cheque, built in fridge, cooker, washing mach.) I also looked at Axis it is 35-37k for 1 bhk (no kitchen appliences). Similar prices in Dunes, Sapphire Residences. Good places like Coral ruby, park terrace is full. 

If you find 45k in palace, good price you can take it.


----------



## SEEFALL (Mar 30, 2012)

Mithrandir said:


> I thınk for 45K it is hard to find a decent 2 bhk. My friend rented a 1 bhk in palace tower for 41k (38k 1 cheque, built in fridge, cooker, washing mach.) I also looked at Axis it is 35-37k for 1 bhk (no kitchen appliences). Similar prices in Dunes, Sapphire Residences. Good places like Coral ruby, park terrace is full.
> 
> If you find 45k in palace, good price you can take it.


Hi, thanks for the advice. I've seen an advert for Palace 2BHK for about AED 46k. 
Is it close to local amenities, shops, etc. 
Any comments on Khan Sahed.. I found it cheaper than others, and was wondering if it's down to the location, or just the market rate. 
Thanks again


----------



## Mithrandir (Jan 12, 2012)

There is a big supermarket just opposite Palace Tower also a small burger rest. and a cafe with internet. I do not know Khan Sahed.


----------



## SEEFALL (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Mithrandir. 
Palace sounds good.. I will check it out. 

One more Q.. is it usual in Dubai for tenants to pay commission to agents? I'd expect this to be picked up by landlord. I saw some rental ads showing this as payable by tenant :confused2:


----------



## Leeo (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi folks,

We are planning to move in to DSO and commute towards Trade Center and Business Bay. We have 2 children and the first question is: which buildings have kids playing areas and kids friendly facilities? I would also appreciate some voices guiding me about the traffic in the mornings and which exit would be more convenient for me to drive E66 towards Dubai. Thanks in advance 

I also forgot to mention that we have a cat and would like to know if the pets are generally allowed out there


----------

